

Julian Assange's old blog - jgalvez
http://web.archive.org/web/20071020051936/

======
phlyingpenguin
I'm interested in his hacking bits such as the IP over PPP over DNS over IP
script. It seems interesting to imagine what other inventions wikileaks uses
to transfer information over channels unsuspected. Since it's not linked, that
particular item seems to have gone un-cached so it's hard to evaluate how
complete some of these bits of Ruby are.

------
iopuy
"j u l i e n @ post.harvard.edu"

I didn't know he was affiliated with Harvard in any way. Interesting...

------
abraham
Broken URL.

~~~
_delirium
Looks like it got cut off starting at the embedded <http://> (possibly due to
news.arc?). The full URL:
<http://web.archive.org/web/20071020051936/http://iq.org/>

